# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Форум на nosuicid.ru

## Nosuicid

http://nosuicid.ru/forum/index.php

Там можно бесплатно задать вопрос психологам, психиатру, а также поговорить с нормальным священником и просто с неравнодушными людьми. Заходите, пообщаемся.

----------


## Amonimus

Навернека это лучше подвинуть в топик АНТИсуицид или Встречи.
По вопросам разговора, я заходить не буду, остальные как хотят.
Претензии только по размещению

----------


## Nosuicid

Если модераторы сочтут нужным - пусть перенесут, ага.

----------

